# Trukk Tactics



## Leethoof (Feb 7, 2009)

I intend for this to be a useful guide on using Trukks in your Ork lists. First, I will list the usefulness of each of the upgrades, and then show a game situation.

Red Paint Job: You're probably thinking, meh, only one inch. It doesn't seem like a lot, but an extra inch to get your orks into combat is always great. In a game against Space Marines, my shiny red trukk just barely got my Boyz into range of combat because of the red paint. I then proceeded to destroy his Terminator Squad, all thanks to the Red Paint. To sum it up, always take Red Paint, because you never know when your going to need it.

Rokkit Launcha: An all-around great weapon, even more improved by the fact that it can probably get into range from turn 1, because of the Trukk's speed. Although it doesn't hit the enemy very often, when it does, it usually kills something. A game situation in which this helped me is during a CSM game, where I took out several Khorne Berserkers before...well, I'll get to that later. In the end, take this if your going against Meq or Tank-y armies, but stay with the Big Shoota if your vs. Imperial Guard or Tyranids.

Grot Riggers: The main ability of a Mek on a Trukk for only 5 points? Amazing! Remember, the Trukk must keep moving, so your Orks can bash in some 'eads as soon as possible. To tell the truth, I have never had my Trukk immobolized in a game before. Just remember, it must keep moving!

Stikkbomb Chukka: Never take this. Orks usually end up striking last anyways. Just never, ever take this. 

Armour Plates: Okay, as I stated so clearly in the Grot Riggers section, the Trukk must keep moving. Not as important as Grot Riggers, but take it if you have extra points. Armour Plates saved me against Tau, as a Fire Warrior team shot my Trukk. I got Crew Stunned result, but I kept moving because of these. Next turn, the Fire Warriors were dead due to my Trukk Boyz.

Boarding Plank: The Boarding Plank is an okay upgrade if I might say. I think it should be placed on a Battlewagon, so that Ghazkangull or the like can bring a massive amount of attacks to bear upon the poor vehicle while staying in the safety of his wagon. For Trukks, just let your Boyz pile out and kill it. I used it once on a Trukk, didn't get to actually use it. It has been very successful with Battlewagons, and my Boss inside has destroyed several Leman Russes thanks to it.

Wreckin Ball: This thing is more useful than it seems. If you charge between two enemy units, have your Trukk Boyz depart and destroy the lower armoured one, while your Wrekkin Ball sets about with the other one. In a game vs. SM, my friend kept his Termies close to a Tactical Squad. MY Boyz got out and slaughtered the Marines, while my Wrekkin ball' killed a Termie. 

Reinforced Ram: Being able to Tank Shock for only 5 points is useful, and resolving, but the other bonuses also help. A myriad of bonuses for only 5 points is a great deal, so I take it. It hasn't helped me all that much, but more mobile armies seem to be avoiding my Trukks when I have it. Oh well, I just take it anyways.

Expect more soon :biggrin:


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

My assessment:
Red paint: All my vehicles are red for a reason. 
Rokkits: Can't shoot and move, and you need to move every turn. They rarely hit anything when you shoot them. No rokkits on the trukk.
Stickbomm Chucka:Just yuck. Never.
Armor plates: If you have points you just can't stick anywhere else, I guess there are worse thing to spend yer teef on.
Boarding plank: Took them a few times but never got to use them. 
Wreckin ball: I have used this to good effect. I rarely take one as the points can be better spent elsewhere, but they do indeed wrekk.
Reinforced ram: Must have. 

My trukks come as follows, nearly without exception: Red with reinforced ram. 45 points.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Since when did orks need tactics? :grin:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Suntalon said:


> Since when did orks need tactics? :grin:


we don't, we haz "Da Masta Plan"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Whizzwang said:


> we don't, we haz "Da Masta Plan"


what paint everything red and shout loudly in a cockney accent?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Da Masta Plan

Wun: Send da boyz in. Dey don't need a trukk, dem lazy gits kan slog it
Too: Wait for da boyz to die.
Free: Send in moar boyz. maybe trukks iz a good idea.
For: Yes I kan kount ta For.
Sum: Watch da trukks die
Few: Send in MOAR! boyz.
Lots: Haz we wun yet?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I tend to go pretty bare bones. Rams are nice, but trukks are flimsy and disposable. Every upgradfe wasted on a trukk is one or two less boyz in your mobz.

Red Paint and Big Shoota is about all you need. The biggest asset of the trukk is its payload. Spend points on da boyz, not dere weelz

Trukks are Fast, so you can move and fire the rokkit, but with BS2, a 1-shot weapon isn't really worth it to me.

I generally save the riggers for my wagons...if a trukk gets hit, chances are immobilization is the least of your worries.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> Da Masta Plan
> 
> Wun: Send da boyz in. Dey don't need a trukk, dem lazy gits kan slog it
> Too: Wait for da boyz to die.
> ...


Hahahha, this is awesome!



Leethoof said:


> I intend for this to be a useful guide on using Trukks in your Ork lists. First, I will list the usefulness of each of the upgrades, and then show a game situation.
> 
> Red Paint Job: You're probably thinking, meh, only one inch. It doesn't seem like a lot, but an extra inch to get your orks into combat is always great. In a game against Space Marines, my shiny red trukk just barely got my Boyz into range of combat because of the red paint. I then proceeded to destroy his Terminator Squad, all thanks to the Red Paint. To sum it up, always take Red Paint, because you never know when your going to need it.
> 
> ...



Very well written but I don't agree with all of it. As G said, trukks are disposable, they're most likely going to get blown up during the game. Make them as cheap as possible. I only bring red paint jobs, the rest is just not worth it, especially rokkits. Firing at BS2 means your probably not going to hit that game - as well, usually my trukks are going 19" and not shooting.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya, I really don't agree with some of it either...

Red Paint Job: Personally, I don't use it on trukks. I find that they're fast enough.
Rokkits: Too expensive, and you'll never end up firing them anyway.
Stickbomm Chucka: No.
Armour Pates: I always use these. Personally, I like being able to move my trukks whenever possible.
Boarding Plank: If you have left over points, I guess.
Wreckin' Ball: Again, if you have leftover points, they're good. I took out a defiler with one actually, but it's a pity they don't ignore armour...
Reinforced Ram: 18" is a long way to tank shock... they'll never see it coming!

I just use my trukks to get da boyz into CC, and after that they're just moving LOS blockers/cover. I just drive them around right in front of some enemy unit to try to draw their fire. Trukks are pretty disposable, so I wouldn't spend too many points on them.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I find that after I unload my boyz, I usually drive them away and try to hide them... They give up KP's too easily.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Indeed. Stash them if they survive to deliver da boyz. Maybe try to keep them within flat out range of some boyz so you can try for last-minute objective grabbing. Race over to the boyz on turn 5, load up on turn 6 (if it happens) and tear ass for objectives

But unless it;s loaded with boyz, your ttukk should be out of the way


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> Da Masta Plan
> 
> Wun: Send da boyz in. Dey don't need a trukk, dem lazy gits kan slog it
> Too: Wait for da boyz to die.
> ...


hehehe liked this one too, Orky thinking incarnate:laugh:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Red paint job is great. Its when all the inches add up that it truly becomes effective. The trukk will move 2-3 times depending on where the boyz fancy going. But thats 2-3"'s extra.

Red wunz go fasta!!


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful summary of Trukk tactics, I was actually considering a Stikkbomb Chukka ... How wrong I was. I just bought a truck and some squads to ride in it, So you've definitely got me thinking the right way.

Thanks a bunch.

Its important to remember the "the red ones go fasta"


----------

